# Trysim



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2004)

Hallo,
mich würde mal interessieren ob hier wirklich jemand mit der Profi Version von Trysim arbeitet die 2.500,- EUR kostet ? Da ich persönlich diesen Preis für völlig überzogen find interessiert es mich einfach mal.

Habe gesehen das es da eine " Standard " für 500,- EUR gibt natürlich mit Einschränkungen arbeitet jemand damit ? Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen beiden erklären, ich meine für 2000,- mehr ( Profiversion ) muss das Programm ja einiges mehr können.

Kleine Anmerkung, ich finde es schon sehr schade das derartige Programme für die meisten unerschwinglich sind, dafür gibt es einen Gebrauchtwagen. Ich denke der Weg solche Software derart überteuert anzubieten ist ganz sicher der falsche.

mfg
Mike


----------



## Anonymous (11 Februar 2004)

Hi

leider hab ich nicht die Profi Version.
Aber zum Thema der Preis völlig überzogen.
Ich glaube man sollte die Zeit für die Entwicklung solcher Software und Pflege nicht unterschätzen.
Soweit ich weiß nehmen die meisten SPS-Programmierer (Freiberufler usw.) selber 500-700 Euro Tagessatz.

mfg

Christian


----------

